# Höhenangst



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Ich mach das Thema mal lieber hier im Ladys only auf... Männer sind da ja eh meist schmerzfrei!

Gibts hier noch mehr Mädels die Höhenangst haben, und was tut ihr dagegen beim Biken?

Ich stand die Tage vor einer Skipiste, schaute runter und habe dann mein MTB mit stolz runtergeschoben... ein Trail, der relativ eng ist und es dann zu einer Seite gleich abwärts geht ist mein Alptraum... 

Nun kann man natürlich sagen, sowas fährt man dann eben nicht, aber ich will dann eben doch. Ausserdem habe ich mich zu einem MTB Marathon für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet und will da dann ja auch nicht kneifen bei solchen Sachen!


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

tja, da kann ich nur "hier" rufen. ist mein allergrößtes problem und bremst mich total oft aus. werde wohl deshalb sogar in diesem jahr nicht beim ironbike starten, da ist auch so ein hübscher trail...
was ich dagegen mache? ich versuch es immer wieder. und komme mir dann vor wie bei der geburt meiner tochter, zu lange darf so ein trail dann nicht sein, sonst hyperventiliere ich. 
wenn noch jemand was konstruktives beitragen kann, bin ich auch dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo AB!
Habe festgestellt, daß diese Angst vorm Tiefenblick an ausgesetzten Stellen mit dem Gefühl "wie gut man etwas kann" einhergeht.
Z.B. bei einer Skitour bergauf habe ich Probleme an ausgesetzten Stellen, mitunter bis fast zur Blockade, da muß ich mich echt überwinden weiter zugehen, Ski abschnallen, auf allen Vieren etc.  Fahre ich die gleiche Stelle später runter, ist es so einfach und ich denke, wie kann man sich bloß so blöd anstellen - fühle mich halt beim runterfahren viel sicherer. 

Ähnlich beim MtB, das erste Mal eine ausgesetzten Stelle - oh weh, nach ein paar Mal üben gehts viel besser, ist auch etwas von der Tagesform abhängig. Was mir geholfen hat, ist der Versuch präzise zu fahren, d.h. eine Linie zu wählen und die auch einzuhalten, den Blick nach vorn, nicht vors Vorderrad, aber das ist Dir bestimmt ohnehin klar.

Für mich habe ich festgestellt, daß ich aktiv üben muß, sonst wird die Angst vorm Tiefenblick immer schlimmer, mit den Jahren 
Deutlich wird es auch im Auto, als Fahrerin habe ich nun Übung, damit meine ich den Wagen mit eingeklappten Spiegel am Fels entlang und auf der anderen Seite der Abgrund, das geht nach viel Übung inzwischen ganz gut, aber als Beifahrerin an den gleichen Stellen kommt die Angst wieder hoch, denke das hat was mit "Kontrolle abgeben" zu tun, ähnlich wie bei der Angst vorm Fliegen.

Kann Dir nur raten an Stellen, welche Du gerade so schaffst - schwitz, schwitz - zu üben. Und z.B. in der Stadt zu üben auf dem weißen Strich präzise zu fahren oder auf einer Bordsteinkante und sich vorzustellen es geht dort 100m runter, kein Witz, das hat mir geholfen.

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

Morrgggääähhhn!

Ich vermute nun einfach mal dass du nicht an der klassischen Höhenangst leidest. Dein Gehirn sagt einfach: "poh, gefährlich. Wenn ich da runterstürze dann kann dieses und jenes passieren". Das ist ganz normal und gut so - schliesslich soll uns die natürlich angeborene Angst vor Gefahren warnen. Ganz wird man diese Angst nie los, man kann aber lernen sie besser zu kontrollieren. Desto mehr das Vertrauen in dein persönliches Können wächst - desto mehr wirst du diese Angst kontrollieren können. 

Es ist richtig und gut, sein Rad lieber einmal "stolz runterzuschieben" als nur mit halbem Vertrauen an etwas ranzugehen. Taste dich langsam heran. Laufe den Trail auch ruhig ab - versuch ihn zu lesen..."ahh, hier eine Wurzel" - "hier ein Stein" ...
Ich weiss nicht wie breit der Trail ist - aber übe solche schmalen Spuren kontrolliert zu fahren - vllt auch andererorts. Dass du weisst, "ey, ich beherrsche mein Rad auf solchem Gelände", lass dich nicht vom "aussenherum" beeinflussen. Sieh nach vorn und nicht dort hin, wo es runtergeht...(man fährt ja bekanntlich dahin wo man hinschaut) Lass vllt einen _"Erfahrenereren_" vorausfahren und konzentriere dich einfach darauf dass dein Vorderrad seinem Hinterrad folgt...

Auch ist man "nervlich" nicht jeden Tag in Form etwas Neues zu lernen und eine persönliche Grenze zu überwinden. 

_"Niemals scheuen einen Schritt rückwärts zu machen - er kann dem Anlauf dienen"
_
hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen...


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

das ist im prinzip auch das, was mir irgendwie klar ist, aber ich hatte letztes jahr einen üblen skiunfall und seitdem ist es echt ganz rum. da bin ich nämlich neben der piste runtergestürzt....
ist halt alles kopfsache und je sicherer man das bike beherrscht, umso weniger angst hat man wohl.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Doch, doch klassische Höhenangst... Wiener Dom, Hamburger Michell, Eifelturm... nur über meine Leiche! 

Diese Angst sucht mich sogar beim Tauchen heim, ein Riff, dass tief und steil abfällt kann ich nicht betauchen. 

Aber ansonsten, Killkenny und Votec vielen Dank für die Tipps ich werd das alles beherzigen! 
Ja, dass ich nicht aufs Vorderrad schauen darf ist mir klar, man fährt dahin wo man hinschaut, also sollte man nicht in den Abgrund gucken...  drängen etwas zu tun was ich nicht will tut mich hier niemand, aber es ist deprimierend, wenn der eigene Mann mit Trekkingrad die Skipiste runterfährt und ich schiebe mein MTB hinterher, sieht natürlich saulustig aus... dieses blöde Teil hat dann auch noch Schlaglöcher, wenn man die richtig erwischt zerlegt es einen ordentlich.


----------



## Tinka87 (26. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ja, dass ich nicht aufs Vorderrad schauen darf ist mir klar,...


 
Es gibt ja bekanntlich keine dummen Fragen (hoffe ich), also:
Wieso nicht?


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja bekanntlich keine dummen Fragen (hoffe ich), also:
> Wieso nicht?



Weil du dann nicht weißt, was 10 m vor deinem Vorderrad passiert.
Wenn du einen Stein erst kurz vor deinem Vorderrad siehst, ist es eh zu spät um darauf zu reagieren. Deswegen lieber den Blick weiter voraus ;-)


Ich hatte (bzw. habe immer noch) auch die klassische Höhenangst. Ganz besonders schlimm im "jugendlichen" Alter. Auf Kirchtürmen etc. habe ich auch immer fast einen Koller bekommen. Irgendwann ging mir das dann so auf den Senkel, dass ich angefangen habe, mich bewusst ranzutasten. Also extra auf jeden Turm geklettert, und schrittweise versucht, näher ans Geländer zu gehen. Mir hat dabei geholfen, mir ganz rational immer wieder klar zu machen, dass das nicht gefährlich ist. Also auf sich selbst und die Angst einzugehen, und mit dem Verstand quasi dagegen zu argumentieren. Übers Knie brechen lässt sich das leider nicht. Bei mir hat es bestimmt zwei Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich soweit im Griff hatte, dass ich ganz ruhig über jedes Geländer nach unten schauen konnte. Ich fand es dabei nur immer wichtig, in jeder Situation ganz betont ruhig zu bleiben und sich quasi selbst so gut es geht in den Griff zu bekommen. Vor allem die Atmung (also ganz tief durchatmen und nur nicht hyperventilieren etc.). 
Die Angst an sich ist eigentlich immer noch da, aber ich kann damit umgehen, und deswegen behindert sie mich nicht mehr. Auf ausgesetzten Trails finde ich es immer hilfreich, erst mal ganz langsam reinzurollen, tief durchzuatmen, und sich klarzumachen, dass man sich im Zweifelsfall ja immer noch zur Bergseite hin umkippen lassen kann. Wenn ich die erste Hemmschwelle dann überwunden habe konzentriere ich mich dann sowieso meistens nur noch so sehr auf den Trail selbst, dass ich gar nicht bemerke, was drumrum "passiert" und kann dann das Bike auch wieder laufen lassen. Nur zwischendurch den Ausblick zu bewundern wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so gut .

Also gib dir einfach Zeit und versuche deine Angst eher zu akzeptieren, statt mit aller Gewalt dagegen anzukämpfen. Wenn du dich ganz langsam mit der Höhe anfreundest wirst du sicher auch mal die "schlimmen" Stücke in den Trails fahren können, ohne gleich zu verweigern. Vielleicht erst nächstes Jahr, aber irgendwann sicherlich


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja bekanntlich keine dummen Fragen (hoffe ich), also:
> Wieso nicht?



Weil Du immer dahin fährst, wo Du hinguckst. Schaust Du also direkt vors Vorderrad, und nicht dahin wo Du hin willst, kann es Dich unter Umständen ziemlich zerlegen, weil wenn Du dann die riesen Wurzeln anschaust über die man fast nicht fahren kann, fährst Du garantiert drüber und die gut befahrbare Strecke wäre vielleicht schon nur 20 cm nebendran gewesen, die hast Du aber nicht gesehen, weil Du nicht schon zwei Radlängen vorher geortet hast WO der befahrbare Weg ist.

Ich denke immer, mein Rad kann das was da kommt und versuche mich auf das zu konzentrieren, wo ich hin will und die günstigste Spur zu suchen. Direkt vorm Vorderrad findest Du die nicht.... höchsten die Anleitung zum hinfallen.

Edit, das ist übrigens ganz und gar keine dumme Frage! Was habe ich mich gequält bis mir mal einer erklärt hat wo ich hingucken muss!


----------



## Tinka87 (26. Mai 2010)

Danke für Eure fixen Antworten, ich werds beherzigen ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2010)

Das funktioniert nur mit "face your fears". Wenn du es selber nicht hinbekommst und du es aber wirklich willst, dann mach doch ein entsprechendes Seminar, wie es sie auch für Flugangst, etc. gibt. Eine Bekannte hat so ihre Panik gegenüber Hunden in den Griff bekommen, sodass sie sogar jetzt selber einen großen Hund hat.
Ich hab auch Höhenangst, aber nicht so schlimm und ich kann mit gut zusammenreißen. Aber ich war mir schon mal auch nicht zu schade, auf allen vieren zu einem Aussichtspunkt zu kriechen. Mit der Zeit geht´s immer besser. Allerdings hab ich heuer auch einen Rückschlag bezügl. ausgesetzem Trail erlitten, als ich eben an einem Baum hängengeblieben und abgestürzt bin. Jetzt fahr ich sowas halt noch verkrampfter wie zuvor. Aber wird schon wieder werden...
Bezügl. tauchen: Kannst du auch nicht im Blauwasser abtauchen? Beim Tauchen liebe ich z.B. Steilwände, da macht´s mir überhaupt nichts aus. Aber das wär doch eine gute Übung, sich dort immer weiter an die Kante heranzutasten und zu merken, dass da nix passiert!
Evtl. wäre sowas etws für dich: www.sport-im-kopf.de/
Ich hab die Frau mal bei einer DAV Veranstaltung gesehen, war recht beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Im Blauwasser abtauchen? Ist wohl ein Scherz... also wenn ich mich mit der Maske aufs Wasserlege würde ich schon ganz gerne den Boden sehen.

Sicher habe ich so Sachen schon gemacht, aber frag jetzt nicht nach meinem Luftverbrauch in solchen Situationen, man kann dem Fini praktisch zugucken wie es weniger wird 

Diese Höhenangst habe ich mir im zarten Alter von 18 Jahren zugezogen. In Ägypten beim Tauchen. Ein wunderschönes Riff über das wir weggetaucht sind und dann... schwupps war es einmal weg und nur noch blau das hat mir ziemlich den Rest gegeben. Das Briefing beim Guide war halt schlecht und ich hatte eben erst 6 Tauchgänge und war damit total überfordert. Nun beim MTB-Fahren keimt eben diese Angst voll auf, wenns irgendwo runtergeht


----------



## velo1981 (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich hatte auch Höhenangst und ich habs radikal gelöst...ich bin Fallschirm gesprungen - ganz spontan in Spa ohne viel Nachdenken. Danach hab ich gedacht, wenn ich das überlebe geht alles.
Beim Klettern hab ich erstmal wieder ordentlich gekämpft, aber wenn man das lange genug macht, stumpft man ab und man wird sicherer.

Vielleicht hilft dir a) die Arbeit mit Höhen woanders (also Kletterwand oder Turm o.ä., wo du langsam rauf und wieder runter kannst) und b) etwas, was dich beim Biken sicherer macht, vielleicht ein Technikkurs oder so.

Ich kann total gut verstehen, dass dich das mit dem Trekkingrad ärgert. Mein Freund ist auch die totale Sportskanone und das frustet manchmal auch. Bloß nicht vergleichen und schon gar nicht mit den Kerlen. Das macht einfach keine gute Laune und demotiviert eher! 

Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden, was du so ausprobiert hast!

Lg
Kathrin


----------



## Warnschild (26. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, dass Höhenangst in einem Kontinuum einzuordnen ist und abhängig davon, inwieweit man den Umgang mit Höhe gewohnt ist oder nicht. 

Zu diesem Faktor allgemeine Höhenerfahrung kommt außerdem die generelle Ängstlichkeit, Einschätzung der eigenen Fähigkeiten in der jeweiligen Situation (also bspw. kenne ich Leute, die extreme Höhenangst haben, wenn sie auf nen Turm steigen bzw. wieder runter wollen, beim mountainbiken aber einfach konzentriert ihr Ding fahren können und so selbst an kniffligsten Stellen wenig Angst verspüren) etc.

Von daher glaube ich, dass es eine der Ängste ist, die durch "Exposition" am ehesten zu bekämpfen ist: Erfahrungen in dem Bereich sammeln, durch winzige Schritte. Außerdem Kompetenz erwerben, also Fahrtechnik etc., so dass man auf möglichst viele Sicherheiten bauen kann.

Man muss aber sicher heftig kämpfen; von 0 auf 100 geht es sicher nicht. Wenn die Panik kommt, lässt sich nämlich wenig üben ;-)


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

DAS hat doch mal Potential für einen Herzinfarkt!


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

> Man muss aber sicher heftig kämpfen; von 0 auf 100 geht es sicher nicht.  Wenn die Panik kommt, lässt sich nämlich wenig üben ;-)



Ja, Panik ist ein schlechter Ratgeber, dann ist auch die Konzentration total im Eimer und man macht Flüchtigkeitsfehler. So wäre ich neulich bei einem Fussweg im Wald fast über den Lenker, weil ich nach vorne vom Rad runter bin als es brenzlig war, statt nach hinten...

Die Sache mit der Blickrichtung hat enorm geholfen, nie direkt runterschauen, sondern dort hin, wo man gedenkt hin zu fahren. Wer anhält und runterschaut um zu überlegen, hat eh verloren. Das ist bisher meine Erfahrung. Die Angst in kleinen Schritten überwinden  und der Weg ist das Ziel!  Und erst der Endorphinflash wenn man dann was gepackt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Also entsprechende Bilder anschauen macht auch schon ordentlich Herzklopfen:


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

da krieg ich direkt weiche knie, ist ja gruselig....


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Also entsprechende Bilder anschauen macht auch schon ordentlich Herzklopfen:



Ich kann eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Gedanken leben, sowas auch in 10 Jahren nicht zu fahren 
Laufen... ok, da kann man sich ja wo festhalten, aber auf dem groben losen Geröll runterfahren, wo man einmal abrutscht und dann mindestens 200 m tiefer aufschlägt  ... für sowas ist mir mein Leben doch zu lieb und teuer  

... manchmal ist Angst vielleicht doch ein guter Ratgeber


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich weiß, das ich dort noch nicht einmal zu Fuss hinkomme (höchstens auf dem Boden kriechend), aber so als Konfrontationstherapie schon ganz gut geeignet.  A bisserl strange sollte es ja dann schon sein


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

..setz dich nicht zu sehr unter druck !wasnicht geht , geht halt nicht - das macht nix . vielleicht ein anderes mal - und wenn nicht - auch gut . es hängt ja nix davon ab , ausser dass duh hinterher "stolz" auf dich sein kannst ... man muss nicht alles im leben überwiden - angst zulassen ist auch okay !
klar , wäre es schöner - hirn ausschalten und los - adrenalin kick pur - aber wenn das hirn NEIN sagt , gehts halt nicht . geht mir auch öfter so - aber ich akzeptiere es - und gut is`! greez , kati


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2010)

Action Barbie wenn es dich beruhigt, ich als Mann würde da auch nicht langfahren. Ich habe es einmal gemacht und bin im einzigen Baum gelandet der im Steilhang wuchs, sonst wäre es mal 100m abwärts gegangen. Für mich steht fest DH kein Thema, Drops von 4m noch viel weniger, Double lachhaft, aber auf einem 1m breiten Weg an einem Steilhang lang, never ever.


----------



## BineMX (26. Mai 2010)

nicht mal auf allen vieren würd ich da rüberrobben... 
Sag mir einfach: ich muß ja nicht überall hin.. und mit dem Radl schon glei gar ned


----------



## eifelhexe (26. Mai 2010)

Höhenangst ist was scheußliches,kenne ich auch ganz gut.
Mir macht es zwar nix aus  nen Berg rauf zu kraxeln,aber wehe, es kommt ein Abgrund, dann wird mir ganz flau uns schwindlig.
Fahre ich mit dem Bike, und der Weg wird schmal dann steige ich ab,bevor ich nen Abflug reskiere.
Ich war sogar schon in nem Kletterpark ,weil ich glaubte meine Höhenangst da verlieren zu können,aber gebracht hat mir das nicht viel,leider.


----------



## ManuelaZ. (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja auch so ein kleiner "Schisser". Ob beim Bergsteigen oder beim Biken ist egal. Schön langsam wirds weniger, da hilft aber nur üben üben üben.
Was mir hilft, wenn die Angst kommt: ich konzentriere mich auf mein Mitte, auf meinen Bauchnabel. Hört sich witzig an, aber funktioniert bei mir tatsächlich. Erst am WE wieder getestet 

Und generell ist es bei mir so, dass ich zusammen mit Frauen mutiger bin als mit Männern...
D.h. zwischendurch mal ne Tour mit ner guten Freundin einplanen!


----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo AB!
> Habe festgestellt, daß diese Angst vorm Tiefenblick an ausgesetzten Stellen mit dem Gefühl "wie gut man etwas kann" einhergeht.
> ....



so sehe ich es auch. Beim Biken bin ich technisch eher schlecht - da wird mir bei ausgesetzten Stellen schlecht. Beim Wandern / Bergsteigen macht es mir - je nach Zustand der Strecke, Wind, etc.) wenig aus (der Castor-Gipfelgrat vom Klein-Matterhorn kommend war in einem so schlechten Zustand letzten Sommer, dass mir schon ein kleines bißchen schlecht war).



ManuelaZ. schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch so ein kleiner "Schisser". Ob beim Bergsteigen oder beim Biken ist egal. Schön langsam wirds weniger, da hilft aber nur üben üben üben.


genau das hilft - auch bei klassische Höhenangst. Vor einem Jahrzehnt konnte mein Liebster auf keine Leiter steigen, heute begeht er mit mir auch Grattouren (wenn ihm auch dabei sehr schlecht ist). Wir tasten uns beim Wandern / Bergsteigen ran. Ich lasse ihm halt immer die Wahl, umzukehren. Bisher wollte er nie (ist auch besser für meine Laune ).


ManuelaZ. schrieb:


> Was mir hilft, wenn die Angst kommt: ich konzentriere mich auf mein Mitte, auf meinen Bauchnabel. Hört sich witzig an, aber funktioniert bei mir tatsächlich. Erst am WE wieder getestet


Finde ich gut. Mache ich auch. Aber einem Mann kannst Du so etwas schlecht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

> Finde ich gut. Mache ich auch. Aber einem Mann kannst Du so etwas  schlecht erklären.



der hat die Mitte ja auch nicht beim Bauchnabel


----------



## softbiker (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber nu gut.
Ich habe auch extreme Höhenangst gehabt. 
Bei mir ging noch nicht mal ausm 3. Stock schauen schon wurde mir übel.
Das ist alles eine Kopfsache. Da muss man sich langsam herantasten.
Mein Tipp. Ein guter Anfang ist der Hochseilgarten.
Ihr werdet sehen wie schnell man dass dann steigern kann.
Hat man die erste Hürde überwunden und kann bewusst nach unten schauen ist es egal ob es 6 oder 60m sind.


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr könnt ja euer Qi aufladen wie ihr wollt, aber es hat nur Einfluss auf euern Körper nicht auf den Boden auf dem ihr euch bewegt.


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ein hochseilgarten ist dann doch was andres. da is man ja gesichert, da macht mir das nix aus.
beim biken stellt sich einem doch eine völlig andere situation....


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ein hochseilgarten ist dann doch was andres. da is man ja gesichert, da macht mir das nix aus.
> beim biken stellt sich einem doch eine völlig andere situation....



Dem kann ich vom Gefühl her zustimmen. Ich bin aber durch die vielen tollen Antworten hier zuversichtlich, sich rantasten, üben üben üben und nicht gleich alles wollen. Überwindung muss halt sein, man muss ja aber nicht übertreiben, die Erfolge im Kleinen tuns auch! Dann wird das schon


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ja, das stimmt ja schon. ich bin auch froh, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin.
aber stress bedeuten solche passagen einfach immer, zumindest beim rennen, wenn man zum einen selbst ja keine zeit verlieren will und auch niemanden behindern will....


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Klar bedeutet das Stress, aber wieviel Stress Du Dir machst liegt an Dir! Ich habe mich im Juli zu einer Kurzstrecke angemeldet (38 km) mein Ziel ist es dann die Skipiste und die Trails fahren zu können. Im Zweifelsfall ziehe ich allerdings schieben trotzdem vor, wenn ich zu unsicher bin, auch wegen des herrschenden Betriebes. Das meine Knochen heil bleiben ist für mich oberste Priorität, deswegen habe ich mich auch zu einer Schnupperstrecke angemeldet wer sich da anmeldet muss als Teilnehmer mit so was rechnen, wer ambitionierter ist soll doch dann die 65 km oder die 100 km nehmen.


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

du fährst nicht zufällig am erbeskopf mit?


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> du fährst nicht zufällig am erbeskopf mit?



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

naja, skipiste, 38km, trails, juli....


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Na ja, ein wenig Größenwahnsinn war da auch dabei... ich dachte was sind schon 38 km, 100 schaffe ich locker an einem Tag, bis ich dann raffte WIE so 38 km bei einem MTB Rennen aussehen hatte ich mich schon angemeldet, nun muss ich durch, egal wie der Kopf soll nur oben bleiben


----------



## garbel (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich keine Höhenangst, bis auf einmal. Ich bin auf dem Dach unseres Hauses rumgekraxelt, weil ich oben am Dachfirst eine Ziegel auswechseln mußte. Hoch war kein Problem, nur als ich wieder runter wollte und gemerkt hab, daß die nächste Lücke im Dach (für den Fuß) irgendwie zu weit weg war, bin ich total verkrampft. Ich saß dann eine halbe Stunde da auf dem First rum - zum Glück war das Wetter gut  -  und nichts ging mehr. Als ich mich wieder ein bischen entspannt hatte, hab ich es nochmal probiert und dann ging es doch. Sowas hab ich davor und danach nie mehr gehabt.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0"]YouTube- mountain bike accident[/nomedia]


scnr


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

der erbeskopf war letztes jahr mein erstes rennen und zum einsteigen weltklasse. die 38km haben wenig trails, keine steilen hänge und bis du zur skipiste kommst am renntag sind da schon so viele runtergefahren, dass du gut fahren kannst. 
wir sind 2 oder 3 wochen vorm rennen mal hingefahren, da bin ich in der mitte abgestiegen, weil da echt noch nur wiese war. beim rennen bin ich einfach runtergeballert und hab auf mein rad vertraut.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Ich war Montag oben, ne Fahrspur von so ein paar Irren  ist jetzt schon da, ich hab aber runtergeschaut und dann doch geschoben... man muss echt durchfahren, wen man zuerst absteigt ists um.. 

Wo wohnst Du denn?

Ich hab von zu Hause bis zum erbeskopf ca. 20 Radkilometer


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ja, nachdenken darf man net...  das ist ja der vorteil der männer, die denken irgendwie nie. 
ich kam bei der ersten fahrt bis zu dem ersten querweg, weißt du, wo ich meine? mein mann war vor mir und dessen gabel ging dort so tief runter, dass ich angst gekriegt hab. aber beim rennen wollte ich mir die blöße nicht geben und es ging dann wirklich richtig gut.
bist du die strecke ganz gefahren oder warst du nur an der piste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ach so, ich wohn kurz vor saarbrücken.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Die Rennstrecke bin ich (noch) nicht gefahren, kommt aber noch. Von zu Hause aus fahre ich immer mit dem Rad da hoch 20 km, gut 400 HM dauert ne gute Stunde


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ui und dann noch die rennstrecke und wieder heim, besser gehts net.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ja, nachdenken darf man net...  das ist ja der vorteil der männer, die denken irgendwie nie.



Tja, Oxytocin denkt, Testosteron lenkt


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Tja, Oxytocin denkt, Testosteron lenkt


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ui und dann noch die rennstrecke und wieder heim, besser gehts net.



Mein Problem wird nicht die Kondition sein, das weiß ich, wenn dann die Streckenbeschaffenheit... ich bin halt noch blutige Anfängerin


----------



## berkel (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch Höhenangst, die sich durch Herantasten an solche Situationen (Wandern, Biken) stark gebessert hat. Stark ausgesetzte Stellen mit akuter Absturzgefahr sind für mich aber trotzdem No-Go.
Ich fahre gern technisch anspruchsvolle Trails mit Steilstücken, Stufen, engen Kehren usw. Sobald aber konkrete Absturzgefahr besteht, auch wenn es "nur" ein paar Meter sind, steige ich lieber ab. Ich mache das auch von meinem Gefühl abhängig, wenn mein Gefühl sagt "lass das mal besser", dann lass ich es (meist , wenn ich nicht drauf gehört habe, hat das meist mit einem Sturz geendet ).
Man sollte sich die tatsächliche Gefahr klar machen, hab ich einfach nur Angst, oder ist es tatsächlich (sehr) gefährlich? Mir selbst und auch Freunden ist es schon passiert, das man an einer fahrerisch einfachen Stelle blöd hängengeblieben und dann abgestürzt ist. Zum Glück ist dabei bisher nichts passiert, weil man sich noch irgendwo festhalten konnte.


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Mein Problem wird nicht die Kondition sein, das weiß ich, wenn dann die Streckenbeschaffenheit... ich bin halt noch blutige Anfängerin



die strecke ist nicht so schlimm. ein bissi kniffelig ist es am weiher, aber da ging letztes jahr eh nix, weil 75% geschoben haben. ansonsten ist es waldautobahn, nur noch ein minitrail nach der skipiste, der ist aber einigermaßen fahrbar. ich bin letztes jahr gerutscht dort, weil es so geregnet hatte vorher, aber da passiert nicht viel.
die skipiste ist halt net ohne, das kostet überwindung, aber wenn du das bike rollen lässt, geht es wirklich. du schaffst das schon.


----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja euer Qi aufladen wie ihr wollt, aber es hat nur Einfluss auf euern Körper nicht auf den Boden auf dem ihr euch bewegt.



das ist ja auch das einzige, auf das ich in dem Moment Einfluß nehmen kann.


----------



## velo1981 (26. Mai 2010)

junge junge, als ich die bilder weiter vorne gesehen hab, war ich in Gedanken schon beim klettersteigset...nee, das find ich wirklich zu gefährlich zum Fahren. Klar, es macht wer. Ich nicht. Und ich hab eigentlich keine Höhenangst mehr, sondern nur einen gesunden na ja, Überlebensinstinkt???
Laufen würd ich da schon, das ist kein Problem denk ich. Gerade bei dem Wetter...

Aber fahren...rauf UND runter??? Näääää, nie im Leben...*schüttel*

Mädels, Respekt, echt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Also die Bilder sind nicht (!) von mir, die habe ich im Netz erstöbert, nicht das mir hier jemand einen Mut (oder auch Wahnsinn?) unterstellt den ich nicht habe...

Nein, weder mit Rad, noch zu Fuss will ich dort hin. Es scheint aber bei jeder Sportart Leute zu geben die das bis ins Extremste ausüben müssen, wie mir scheint. Beim Tauchen sind das die, denen 30 Meter nicht reichen, wo es dann 50 sein müssen, beim Biken scheinen es dann die zu sein, die solch extrem ausgesetzte Trails fahren müssen.

Jedem das seine, man muss nicht alles mitmachen.


----------



## Twinkie (27. Mai 2010)

Da gibts noch diese netten Bilder

Ich hab auch Höhenangst. Wenn es kniffelig wird, schau ich einfach bergauf und seh zu, dass ich so schnell wie möglich aus der "Gefahrenzone" komme.

Ich hab schon sein längerer Zeit vor, mal in einem Hochseilgarten son paar Blockaden abzulegen. Aber immer wenn ich davor stehe....och nööööö...


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich bin jung und blutig im MTB Geschäft, aber es stimmt:

Die kleinen Passagen die ich kenne wo ich das erste Mal noch geschoben habe, beim zweiten Mal dann doch noch mal kurz abgesetzt habe fahre ich nun in einem Rutsch ohne Kniezittern. Es wird, üben hilft!


----------



## ghostmoni (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Höhenangst. Wenn ich irgendwo nen Rand sehe, wo es weit runter geht, muss ich an die Kante gehen und da runter gucken (mein Mann bekommt dann immer einen Anfall). Aber bei sehr engen Passagen, wenn es an der Seite steil bergab geht, habe ich auch Angst. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch ganz gut so. Angst ist halt ne Schutzfunktion. Ich glaube, je sicherer man fahren kann, desto weniger Angst hat man dann an solchen Stellen. Ich arbeite daran


----------



## velo1981 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Bilder angesehen. Irgendwie war meine erste Reaktion nicht Respekt, sondern so was wie: "Sind die doof"...also das hat schon wirklich nichts mehr mit Höhenangst zu tun. Da braucht man nur einen mini fehler machen und schwubs wars das. Nee, das möchte ich in meinem Leben nicht, dafür leb ich viel zu gerne. Sind das eigentlich nur Männer auf den Bildern?


----------



## Honigblume (27. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Es wird, üben hilft!




Word!

An manchen Tagen wo ich mich mental schon verausgabt habe beim "überwinden", lass ich es dann auch bleiben und übe ein andermal weiter.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> An manchen Tagen wo ich mich mental schon verausgabt habe beim "überwinden", lass ich es dann auch bleiben und übe ein andermal weiter.



Ja, das habe ich auch schon gemerkt, es gibt Tage da sollte man es besser bleiben lassen. Letzte Woche war ich nach einer Stunde Pump (Kraftausdauertraining) noch in den Wald Radfahren, nach dem ersten unebenen Stück habe ich dann bemerkt, dass ich mich besser auf Waldautobahn beschränke, weil die Konzentration im Eimer war, und die Muskeln schon müde.


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab's auch schon mal gebracht, eine komplette Abfahrt runter zu schieben, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich so fertig war, dass mich jedes Mini-Steinchen ohne Gegenwehr hätte aus der Spur kegeln können 

Na ja, besser peinlich als gestürzt


----------



## Twinkie (27. Mai 2010)

ja, männer...wenn du noch was mit frauen sehen willst kannste gleich auf der news-wand schaun. 
da gibts die hier zu sehen. 






wie war das noch...geschwindigkeit gibt ne stabile spur? aber wenn ich kaputt bin und die konzentration nachläßt, steig ich auch lieber ab und schiebe, als mir den hals zu brechen...nönö...da kann mir gar nix peinlich sein. da steh ich voll drüber. 

bergauf ist aber auch manchmal shice, oder? wenn mein vorderrad abhebt, dann muß ich mich auch so richtig beherrschen, dass ich weiterfahre und nicht in panik ausbreche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Bergauf kenne ich keine Gnade und bin ne Wildsau , wenn das Vorderrad abhebt muss ich eben mehr von dem wenigen Gewicht das ich habe drauf geben und mehr nach vorne gehen


----------



## Twinkie (27. Mai 2010)

jau...das hab ich nun auch raus. aber ich hasse es!


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> jau...das hab ich nun auch raus. aber ich hasse es!



Ich mags, den Berg runter schnell kann jeder (Mann), aber um Berg hoch schnell zu sein brauchts Kondition und je nach Steigung Kraftausdauer


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich mags, den Berg runter schnell kann jeder (Mann), aber um Berg hoch schnell zu sein brauchts Kondition und je nach Steigung Kraftausdauer


*hüstlhüstl*

Ich hab schon wirklich tiefe Ehrfurcht vor denjenigen die es bergauf richtig knallen lassen können; aber das mit _"den Berg schnell runter kann jeder"_....möcht ich nun nicht so stehen gelassen haben bitte


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

nee, ich auch net... 
ich bin bergauf richtig gut, behaupte ich mal  , aber ich hab großen respekt vor jedem, der es bergrunter auch kann.


----------



## Twinkie (27. Mai 2010)

wir können uns ja auf folgendes einigen:
runter kommt jeder und rauf irgendwie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2010)

Für die einen ist halt die Herausforderung die, was man runter fährt, auch rauf zu fahren (es ist erstaunlich, was möglich ist) und für die anderen das, was man rauffährt, auch runterzufahren. Ich bin zwar bergauf langsam, aber nicht ungeschickt. Trotzdem klafft bei Trails und Treppen eine große Lücke zwischen rauf und runter :-(


----------



## velo1981 (28. Mai 2010)

im grunde kann man das positiv sehen: Ich hab noch viel Potential zur Entwicklung bergauf UND bergrunter...


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

genau. wäre ja langweilig, wenn es da nix mehr zu lernen gäbe, gelle?


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wir können uns ja auf folgendes einigen:
> runter kommt jeder und rauf irgendwie auch


ich sag immer: rauf kommt jeder - ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Nur runter, kommen die Wenigsten.

Ich gehe "natürlich" davon aus das tragen nicht zählt


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

Runter geht doch auch bei vielen, bei den einen schneller, bei den anderen langsamer ...
Ist zumindest bei mir so, je nachdem, wie steil es runter geht


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Runter geht doch auch bei vielen, bei den einen schneller, bei den anderen langsamer ...
> Ist zumindest bei mir so, je nachdem, wie steil es runter geht



Is mir schon klaraber lassen wir das bevor´s eskaliertnicht alles was man mit Humor schreibt (machen wir ja), wird mit Humor gelesen


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2010)

runter bin ich bisher auch immer gekommen. kommt halt nur drauf an wer zuerst ankommt... ich oder mein rad


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Is mir schon klaraber lassen wir das bevor´s eskaliertnicht alles was man mit Humor schreibt (machen wir ja), wird mit Humor gelesen



Bierernst!

Als runter komme ich eigentlich immer, fragt sich halt nur manchmal wie...  manch einer wollte mir schon die Bremsen am Rad abbauen... 

Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach auf das gute alte Dreigang mit Rücktritt umsteigen


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

ohne weiteres kommentar


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

bremsen abbauen? das will ich sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bremse ja eigentlich die neuen Scheibenbremsen nur ordentlich und sorgfältig ein!


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach auf das gute alte Dreigang mit Rücktritt umsteigen



meine Tochter hab ich mal ein Stück Singletrail mit ihrem Rücktrittrad fahren lassen^^ frage nicht..1000Tode bin ich gestorben...dann hat sie es plötzlich ausgehoben, sie landet mit dem Poppers wieder am Sattel..und was macht se....streckt die Beinlein in die Luft ich blos kreischend hinterher: "Füße auf die Pedale, Füße auf die Pedale, und brems verdammt nochmal"!...Sie, Füße auf die Pedale und haut ne Rowdy-Schleifen-Vollbremsung ein....

man war ich fertig mit de Nervn

+ ich frag mich auch immer wieso ich mir teure Bremsen kauf und se nich benutzen soll


----------



## velo1981 (28. Mai 2010)

die bremsen, mein Freund und Helfer. Rauf schieben und runter tragen ist auch irgendwie Sport...


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> die bremsen, mein Freund und Helfer. Rauf schieben und runter tragen ist auch irgendwie Sport...



_Bike&Hike_ nennt man das..


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

Bremsen werden eh überbewertet. Hauptsache die Klingel geht...


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

sehr geil, den spruch muss ich mir merken.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Welche Klingel? Ich tu was gegen die Überbevölkerung!


----------



## velo1981 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich stehe sowohl auf selber klingeln als auch beklingelt werden. Hilft vielleicht nicht bei der Verringerung der wilden Waldbevölkerung, schützt aber Herzen und meine gute Erziehung.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Doch, doch klassische Höhenangst... Wiener Dom, Hamburger Michell, Eifelturm... nur über meine Leiche!




Ach...das fängt bei mir manchmal schon bei ner stinknormalen Leiter an, die ich nicht betrete.

Was ich in solchen Situationen mache? Versuchen, Luft zu bekommen...vom Rad steigen....mich am Hang antlang zu schleichen und heile runterkommen.

Mehr habe ich bis dato noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

